# Fluval Flex 9: Putting Airstone in Filter Compartment?



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

There's a compartment hidden from the main tank that holds the heater, filter pump, and filter media. There's probably a gallon or two of water back there. If I put an airstone in the area, will the water in the rest of the tank be oxygenated or will that only oxygenate the water in the immediate area? 

I know the heater in the back will heat the water and heated will circulate through the tank but will the bubbles do the same and oxygenate the whole tanks water?


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! Maybe it would - by the way did you see my tag to you in a different thread a few days ago, that what you were feeding is considered just a treat and isn't nutritionally complete enough?


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

Yeah sorry I did see that post. I'll have to go to the store and buy him some garlic flavoring and a couple more brands of pellets or flakes. He doesn't eat Northfin Betta Bits (ignores) nor New Life Spectrum pellets (spits them out). So I'm gonna to try to find Fluval Bug Bites and see if he likes those. I'm going to try finding garlic flavoring too. Currently, he only eats freeze-dried daphnia, freeze-dried bloodworms, frozen brine shrimp, and frozen bloodworms. He used to love BettaMin flakes but I found out those are not good and contain mostly wheat


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Melogrunty said:


> New Life Spectrum pellets (spits them out).


Not to hijack the subject of this post, but if you didn't have the Small size of the New Life Spectrum, maybe try those.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Flakes, IME, dirty the water more than pellets. A fish won't starve itself. Practice some tough love and only feed the pellets you have one at a time. If he doesn't eat, use a turkey baster to remove the pellet. Try again after an hour or two. Repeat until he figures out the pellets are food.

I would check with Fluval about the airstone. Unless, that is, the member has actual experience and isn't guessing. You can put an airstone in the main tank. If kept on low enough, mine seem to enjoy "playing" in the bubbles.


----------

